# Where To Source A Replacement Dial For This Omega



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

It's been cleaned up since this picture was taken, but as the watch is a favourite, I'm looking to source a new dial for it.

Any ideas?



















edit: pics would help :icon18:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If you can post the movement number and dial size, it will make it easier to identify.

Mike


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

tixntox said:


> If you can post the movement number and dial size, it will make it easier to identify.
> 
> Mike










It's cal 565; movement # 31447800; dial diameter = 29mm (approximately)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been googling and goolging and I couldn't even find that particular watch... I have now, so I can add it's a Seamaster 166.065. I'll keep searching but I have this feeling you'll have to source it from Omega...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I had a peek at Otto Frei's site, and the closest thing, Constellation dials, ran $200 to over $300. If Omega still have some dials, they could run insane money. There is always eBay.  To be fair though, I did find the exact dial for my gold plated Speedy Mk. II for very little money on the Bay, but I've never seen one since. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nowhere to be found... not Frei, not Uhren RÃ¶mer, nowhere on ebay. The watch code alone was pretty hard to track down, not many around... it's keeping an eye on ebay and it can take a long time (or never), bite an Omega bullet (and that should be a .50 cal at least) or live with it...

If it was my watch, I would polish the crystal or get a new one and live with the rest. Crystal alone does wonders to a watch. That or sell it and add a few extra to get one just like it in better condition... But then again, I saw the work you've put into this watch, so maybe not an option. Sorry...


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I know where you might get one (when he's back from hols). Edelweiss2000's eBay shop. I'm sure I've seen lots of 'new' Omega dials on there.

On the other hand it may be cheaper just to get it restored?


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> I had a peek at Otto Frei's site, and the closest thing, Constellation dials, ran $200 to over $300. If Omega still have some dials, they could run insane money. There is always eBay.  To be fair though, I did find the exact dial for my gold plated Speedy Mk. II for very little money on the Bay, but I've never seen one since. :wink2:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William





Kutusov said:


> Nowhere to be found... not Frei, not Uhren RÃ¶mer, nowhere on ebay. The watch code alone was pretty hard to track down, not many around... it's keeping an eye on ebay and it can take a long time (or never), bite an Omega bullet (and that should be a .50 cal at least) or live with it...
> 
> If it was my watch, I would polish the crystal or get a new one and live with the rest. Crystal alone does wonders to a watch. That or sell it and add a few extra to get one just like it in better condition... But then again, I saw the work you've put into this watch, so maybe not an option. Sorry...





Roamer Man said:


> I know where you might get one (when he's back from hols). Edelweiss2000's eBay shop. I'm sure I've seen lots of 'new' Omega dials on there.
> 
> On the other hand it may be cheaper just to get it restored?


Thanks for the replies & Kutustov it's handy to know what model nr it is.

I'll keep an eye on Edelweiss2000's shop, Roamer Man.

In the meantime, I'll live with it the way it is.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Got what I think is a reasonable quote for restoration from D R Bill & Sons ltd, so I'll be sending it off to them for a bit of TLC.

Thanks for the replies, I'll post some pictures when I get it back...


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Taadaaa:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

schweeeeet !


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Curious rather than critical, but I wonder why they didn't put the hyphens around "SWISS MADE"?

Later,

William


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks like a great dial resto. Post some pics when it's on.

Cheers,

rovert.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice job look forward to seeing the finished pics


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

How the hell do they do this then? The re-touched dial just looks amazing.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wonderful, would you mind letting us know an approximate price they charged you as i got one thats a bit too shabby............... or message me please, thanks, it looks stunning!! :thumbup:


----------



## JoyZipper (Feb 3, 2012)

From my experience, a dial refurb costs around Â£100.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

They did a great job Deco, a vast improvement IMHO  :thumbup:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Wonderful, would you mind letting us know an approximate price they charged you as i got one thats a bit too shabby............... or message me please, thanks, it looks stunning!! :thumbup:


Details PM'd HB7

The refurbishment cost a bit less than Â£100 including return postage etc


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally got it back a coupe of days ago. Thanks again to our very own Dick Browne for his invauable help.

A quick snap using my phone:










The sellers picture:










A post-crystal polish; pre-dial refurb picture:


----------

